# I wear my safety glasses at night!



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I wear prescription safety glasses (with removable side protection). Like Bob said, they can be heavy, but if you shop around you can find comfortable ones (for those of us who are blind as a bat). 

On top of that, if I am cutting metal with a grinder, or cutting in for masonry flashing I use a pair on top of that.

Also wear ear protection all the time.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

ALL THE TIME.

maybe it all started in shop class..... don't know.

my favorite is when someone asks to borrow them for a second
do you think I'm happy to loan them out?

If you can find the extra pairs in the tool box you can use them, but their old and worn out.


----------



## scottwolves (Jul 27, 2009)

looks nasty! yep wear goggles


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I wear them all the time at work...prescription Z87's.
> 
> Inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I used to wear them all the time and get made fun of for being the only guy wearing safety glasses on the job site. Now I've gotten a little more lazy and usually won't wear them if I'm doing something that isn't much of an eye threat, like cutting a 2x4 on my foot. But using a nail gun or cutting plywood, then yes I put them on.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I used to wear them all the time and get made fun of for being the only guy wearing safety glasses on the job site. Now I've gotten a little more lazy and usually won't wear them if I'm doing something that isn't much of an eye threat, like cutting a 2x4 on my foot. But using a nail gun or cutting plywood, then yes I put them on.



This is like saying that I only wear my seatbelt for long trips. We all know that most accidents happen within 10 miles from home. Don't worry about the teasing, as someday those guys may wish they had worn them too. Get yourself some cool tinted ones (which dont cost much more) and you will probably find that the other guys will want to wear them too. I was fortunate in that I never wore them for more than 20 years and never had a serious eye injury. Just dumb luck. I still don't wear them all the time, but I am making it a priority to stick to it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use to dress very warm for winter. I would get made fun of. By the end of the day I was toasty and these guys were freezing their a$$es off. Who had the last laugh do you think.

Those are your eyes. Not theirs. If you get something in them they are gonna laugh at you for being so stupid because you weren't wearing the simplest of saftey glasses. Put them on, get laughed at, and see for the rest of your life.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I use to dress very warm for winter. I would get made fun of. By the end of the day I was toasty and these guys were freezing their a$$es off. Who had the last laugh do you think.
> 
> *Those are your eyes. Not theirs*. If you get something in them they are gonna laugh at you for being so stupid because you weren't wearing the simplest of saftey glasses. Put them on, get laughed at, and see for the rest of your life.


 
Bravo, let me describe how some RARE importance the human EYES are:


1. To the poet: The eye is da "*soul*" of da mind; :thumbsup:

2. To the eye doctor: The eye is the "*pearl*" of human being;:thumbsup:

3. To the philoshopher: The eye is the "*door*" of knowledge/vision; etc..:thumbsup:

4. To da.. da.. damn, I temporarily forgot.. :whistling


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> Give a fellow worker a switch and tell him to whack you with it every time he sees you not using your safety goggles when you should... THINK WITH YOUR DIPSTICK...JIMMY!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nel4qVTOgg
> MZ


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
DON'T FORGET he'll hit for wearing them too ! PISS my pants everytime I see that comercial.

As to the OP GALD your ok! I "lost site" for about 2 weeks. Lights on a stereo were too brite even. Wasn't so much my fault, but just the same SUX!.

I ALWAYS have shades on. Pushed up on top of head. DON'T ALWAYS have them down when cutting. Table saw yes miter saw sometimes circular saw grinder etc ALWAYS.

Saw gaurds to each their own but I could NEVER get used to pinning the gaurd back on a circ. saw with a chunk of wood or rubber band!

Tablesaw A GUN TO MY HEAD(or OHSA over my shoulder) to make me use one on my tablesaw.

Miter is like my circular they booth move out of my way but can be held back by hand and release if needed.


----------



## custrel (Jun 30, 2009)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> I always wear safety glasses. I always wear hearing protection.
> 
> For glasses, I wear the yellow lenses. They're great in light and shade. Even at night.


Always wear perscription safety glasses, but rarely the side shields. I'm switching to the wrap around goggle type glasses b/c even with my current glasses, I get dust, etc. in my eyes.

Usually wear hearing protection no matter what on the job site, will always use hearing protection if cutting or someone else is cutting/grinding nearby.

Always use NIOSH rated masks when cutting MDF, Cement siding, concrete, itch, and occasionally when there is a lot of sheet rock dust.

Almost always wear gloves now - especially when handling material or drilling metal overhead. It was a pain to get used to them, but now I feel vulnerable without them and invarialbly I get a metal splinter or burn when I try to work without them.

Oh yeah, and I always wear knee pads when working down low. I even purchased the proknees pads for times when I have to spend a lot of time on my knees. Well worth the money.


----------

